
One of EFF's directors is running for congress - flaque
https://medium.com/hashtag-resist/shahid-for-change-effs-director-of-grassroots-activism-shahid-buttar-is-running-for-congress-8c52e7475705
======
thanksgiving
I'm more worried about Dianne Feinstein's reelection to the US Senate. While
it is true that no senator other than Wyden has done much to help, I doubt we
can find anyone who is doing more harm than DF when it comes to issues of our
electronic frontier.

With people like Lamar Smith, we can hide behind excuses of gerrymandering but
there are no such excuses for the Senate. How can we support anyone who backs
DF?

